
#DeleteFacebook: Perspective from a platform that doesn’t put democracy in peril - daveid
https://medium.com/tootsuite/deletefacebook-fafdc4090307?
======
Piskvorrr
...hosted on a platform that is increasingly becoming a walled garden (yes, I
mean Medium). #ironic

